# Glock 34 Life Expectancy?



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay, I have decided to purchase a GLOCK as my new range gun. I have shot them before, but this will be my first GLOCK purchase. The G34 looks like the platform for me, but I have a question: I shoot quite a bit, *what is the life expectancy (i.e. number of rounds) of this particular gun?* Bear in mind that I am a fanatic when it comes to maintainence.

Also, I am considering installing a recoil buffer, but threads on other forums have advised against this. Opinions/Information?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A Glock doesn't need a recoil buffer. I guess maybe change the recoil spring periodically (every 5k-10k rounds). And, certain springs may wear out over time. But many people have gotten over 100,000 rounds thru a Glock easily. And, the first thing that typically "wears" out is the barrel over the 100K mark. I've read some stories of people having 150,000-200,000k thru their Glocks. 

I seriously doubt U will get that many rounds unless U fire the gun several times a week. And, if U DID shoot out the barrel, just replace the barrel.

I have a Glock 34. And, while I have other guns that I prefer - I will admit that a Glock will typically have the longest lifespan of probably any other semi-auto pistol.

Don't worry about the lifespan. Really, any semi-auto will outlast U. The only decent fullsize gun that could possibly have an issue is the Beretta 92. And, all that gun requires is that the locking block be replaced. So, pick a gun U like. Don't worry about the supposed lifespan. It is doubtful U will wear out the gun unless you are a F/T competitive shooter.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

+1 on ship's comments.

You should do a search on these:
Glock Torture test
Chuck Taylors 100,000 round Glock.

I hope you enjoy the 34!


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

*Excellent!*

Thanks guys! I wasn't concerned with a GLOCK wearing out any time soon; I was merely curious about what to expect. I am glad to hear that it is extremely durable. I do shoot regularly, sometimes several times per week. Another plus about GLOCKs is that replacement parts are available, unlike other companies which require you to send in your piece. Basically, I wanted to ensure that it would serve reliably as a heavily used range gun for a few years.

I am going to the next gun show in a few weeks and will be picking up a G34.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

While everyone here knows about the P99 being my fav gun, I do own a glock 34. And, it is my fav Glock. U will like it.

U can get one with the regular connector (5.5lb connector) or the 3.5lb connector. Try to make sure U get the lighter trigger.


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

Since this will primarily fill my target gun role, I definitely want the lightest trigger pull possible.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I always previously show low and to the left w/ every Glock I've ever owned or fired. No matter how much I practiced...

The G34 was the first Glock I ever had that didn't do that. I rented one and liked it a lot. So, I bought one


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd also suggest getting the NY1 spring with the 3.5lb connector...you'll know what I mean.

More to add about Glock longevity:

The slide is made out of Tennifer-durable, rust resistant metal...kinda like Wolverine's claws. 

And the reciever is durable polymer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, many people who use their guns for self defense are hesitant to alter the trigger pulls for liability reasons. I like that the Glock 34 comes with the lighter connector stock. So, I can't be accused of doing any alterations.

If its only for target/range use, then nothing wrong with altering the trigger parts


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Glock 34's have been found to last 45.76% longer is stored at my house. So, I'll wait for you to drop by, and I'll hold on to it for you :smt082


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

If you can afford to buy enough ammo to shoot enough to wear out a Glock, you won't have a problem affording a new Glock.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

As stated, the GLOCK (G34) will outlast you. As also stated, the G34 comes stock w/ the 3.5lb (now more acurately called the 4.5lb or "-") connector. Also, shoot the pistol box stock first and become comfortable with it. For an even smoother pull, do a simple trigger polish job (you'd be surprised how much this helps.) I would recommend staying away from the NY trigger springs, unless you like a decidedly more positive trigger reset.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

If I were to select one gun that would have the longest life expectancy, it would be a Glock. And, if you do need to replace any part, all parts are readily available from a number of reputable dealers on the internet or at your local gun store. Another Glock advantage is that the factory parts will always fit. With 1911s as a contrast, there are multitudinous manufacturers of frames, parts and entire guns. Buying a part doesn't necessarily mean the part will fit on a "drop in" basis. You may have to get a gunsmith to custom fit the part for you. This doesn't happen with Glocks because there is only one manufacturer of factory parts.


----------

